# regarding biplane



## donkeyking (Apr 12, 2006)

It is my first thread in the forum.

Who can tell me why biplane is not popular after WWII.

I think biplane advantage is obvious. Two(Four) wings can provide double float power than a(two) wings. It is right? So a biplane can take almost double weight goods with a same power as a normal plane.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 13, 2006)

no, the biplane created more drag and thus was slower, and it would have been heavier cause u got another wing to carry on ur back

and besides, a monoplane will be easier to mass produce cause u will need only half as many wings to produce for a monoplane


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2006)

donkeyking said:


> It is my first thread in the forum.
> 
> Who can tell me why biplane is not popular after WWII.
> 
> I think biplane advantage is obvious. Two(Four) wings can provide double float power than a(two) wings. It is right? So a biplane can take almost double weight goods with a same power as a normal plane.



Does not work that way. Monoplanes usually do not require bracing and struts therefor typically have less drag than a biplane.


----------



## R988 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well there was the An-2 I suppose, but otherwise as above.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2006)

there will always be exceptions to the rules, but for combat aircraft manouverability was being replaced in favour for speed and armament, a monoplane will give you that speed..........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2006)

The AN-2 is more of a specialized plane built to transport cargo into the remotest of Russian territories. The biplane design gives great lift, but the speed suffers as well. It has great STOL capabilities and is quite durable, but it is certainly not an aircraft that I would want to fly into a hot zone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2006)

And besides most monoplanes can outmaneuver the biplanes anyhow. Simple rules of technology and aerodynamics.


----------



## R988 (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the original post was about lifting goods, ie transport as opposed to combat, but maybe I misread.

I hear boxwings are popular in design concepts for future transport aircraft and have seen quite a few concept drawings of these.

heres the first example I found for those who dont know what a box wing is
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2289/a400bx6vh.jpg


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice picture.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 19, 2007)

Also a biplane the extra wing creates problems with manevourability. Prior to WW1 there were problems which caused the monoplane to be outlawed however, when properly braced they were fine. It was finally realised in WW2 that a powerful engine combined with a monoplane frame could outperform a biplane design.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 19, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Also a biplane the extra wing creates problems with manevourability. Prior to WW1 there were problems which caused the monoplane to be outlawed however, when properly braced they were fine. It was finally realised in WW2 that a powerful engine combined with a monoplane frame could outperform a biplane design.


Dude - you don't know what you're talking about...

A bi-plane's wing can offer twice the lifting surface (twice the wing area) of a monoplane but because of bracing and the induced drag produced by the second wing prohibits it in speed. The monoplane was never "outlawed" and the first successful German fighter the Fokker Eindecker was a monoplane. 








Many pilots didn't trust the monoplane in WW1 and many of the designers stayed with the contemporary bi-plane configuration. When more powerful engines came on board as well as improved internal wing construction, the bi-plane faded away.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------

